# AKC STAR Puppy



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Has anyone taken their SD candidate through this AKC program? If so, was there any section in your classwork that you would tweak for training with a working candidate? Any part that you did not like? 

I've been a CGC evaluator for years but this summer will be my first hands on experience with the puppy program. For the owner side I will be working via a family member and their new puppy while I also will be reviewing for thoughts on SD candidate training. 

Welcome to the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Program!


----------

